# What size sump pump (Am I the only one keeping CAC's)?



## shotsilk (Mar 11, 2012)

Im setting up a trickle filter for my 75g Central American Cichlid tank. So far I have a 3 drawer tower (12"x !4") and a plastic tub (20"x 13"). I have 'pot scrubbers' and sponges, which I will use in the top two drawers.
I plan on getting a female reg. Jack Dempsey to breed with my EBJD.
This 'sump/trickle filter' will sit directly under the tank, and will replace my (20 year) old Fluval 403 (364 gph?)canister filter.
Please could you tell me what pump (gph) I would need for this setup ?
Im thinking a 'Maxi jet 1200' (resonable price, could be too strong a flow), I would welcome any suggestions, Thanks.

Nobody?


----------

